# Cute animals



## Wren (Feb 27, 2019)

I met this gorgeous little girl today


----------



## Nihil (Feb 27, 2019)

Poodle Moth




Goat Moth


----------



## Falcon (Feb 27, 2019)

Wren,  That little  girl dog  is  GORGEOUS !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 27, 2019)

That little doggie is sooo sweet, I'd have to hold and hug her. :love_heart:


----------



## Wren (Feb 27, 2019)

I know, she was sooooooo tiny,  I wanted to take her home with me !


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2019)

I'll take that doggy... someone else can have the moths, altho' they are interesting!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 5, 2019)

What a sweet little doggy .. and I though Abbi was small, after having big dogs myself. 

Grandpup Abbi lying in the snow:


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2019)

*​Awww, so cute!*


----------



## Wren (Mar 17, 2019)

They dont look too thrilled with their St Patrick’s Day attire !


----------



## Keesha (Mar 17, 2019)

Awww... melt my heart. Oh yes.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 17, 2019)

Omg you ladies are killing me here.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Wren (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 16, 2019)

Adorable pics....all of them...sure to raise a smile on anyone's face.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 10, 2020)

*"A one-month old baby pudu deer grazes in an artificial environment at a university in Concepción City, south of Santiago in Chile. The pudu, the world’s smallest deer, was found orphaned in a forest and inhabits exclusively in southern Chile and part of Argentina. The species is currently in danger of extinction."*


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2020)




----------

